# So how much does 'snowbirding' cost exactly



## celishave (May 8, 2010)

My wife and i plan to spend 2-3 months of the year somewhere warm. Dreaming while at work and perusing AirBnB runs the gamut of choices. Anywhere from under $1000 for amazing central condos in struggling but beautiful places like Beunos Aires/Spain/Portugual to the sky is the limit type of thing. I am in my early 40's so only know a few snowbirds. Yuma seems to be very popular and the folks we know spend around $1500 per month on a modular home type thing with amenities included but seems for older folks and personally we don't like the idea of going to the same place every year. Anyways, does someone have a rule of thumb on how much this stuff all costs. From what I can tell:

Flights - say around $1500 for two tickets? If you know where to look there are deals out there, even to Europe. Flying to most places in the US/Mexico is not that expensive if you are willing to do non stop.
Travel Insurance - $1000 for two people?
Food - this should be a wash as would be spending anyways
Transportation - Ideally we would be someplace that would not require a car. Any excursions could be done via a rental
Hobbies - Most of our hobbies don't cost alot of money, but there would be the occasional round of golf and excursion noted above so let's say $1000 per month
REntal - as noted above, this varies a tonne but can we say $2000 per month should get a reasonable place??
Primary residence - here's where this could run anywhere from $500 per month in cost to get someone to check the house to actually offsetting costs of travel if one chooses to rent out the primary residence back home. Not sure what people typically do

So it would seem that for 2-3 months, one should budget around $10,000 offset by any rental proceeds on the primary house. Does that sound about right?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Definitely ballpark.

We did six weeks in Greece, with a weekend in Paris on the way home last Sept/Oct. Cost us $8300. CAD door to door.

We have travelled for the past four winters. The first was a longer trip but we essentially wintered in Florida and Costa Rica. Last three have been SE Asia. We are going there again this winter. 

Cost is a function of where you are going, the currency, and the currency that the rental is based on. We will do two months this year because we have a Jan wedding to attend prior to leaving. Our air total (for two) is $2600 CAD for getting over and for doing a number of flights in the area. We will probably spend about $2K per month on lodging which will vary from 5 star in Bangkok to a clean 2 star chalet on or close to the beach in Thailand, Cambodia, or Vietnam. Food is inexpensive. 
Dinner never more that $8, often less. And the food is very healthy. Beer is cheap, wine expensive and not worth bothering about. Tour prices are very low. We will go out in a boat for most of the day... $30CAD for the tour. We do not scrimp but we do not 'push the boat out' either. What we spend on air fare we save on living costs. But we very much enjoy the area and the people-far more so than Florida and Arizona. But that could be because we are very familiar with the warm US locales.

Our rental condo remains empty-we do not rent it. But this year a friend's son may do some condo sitting for us.

Our attitude is why stay home?

We used to do cruises but the USD is far too high for us. Next winter we are looking at Brazil, Argentina, etc for a few months. 

We really enjoyed Costa Rica. Did a condo for a month and then drove about for two weeks. Wonderful people but you need to watch out for the rental car insurance scam. Cost of living there is low as well.

Our plan is to avoid the US or any travel offerings that are based in USD. Mexico is also on our to do list.

We have travel insurance for 60 days provided by my former employer. On our extended trip we added to that. Don't bother with the online travel insurance from the banks etc. Far too expensive and confining. Go directly to an insurer. Especially if you have blue cross at work or something like that.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We sublet our Penthouse for $4000/mo. That does not cover our costs but it let's us have an occupant when we are away for 6 months. We book a flight with Westjet when they are on sale. We go to PV because it feels right. Good combination of Mexicans and expats.

We eat very inexpensively, shopping at local markets. When we eat out, we do tend to splurge. We buy wine by the case at Costco for home. We also buy vodka by the case for under $4 a liter for mixing, and have the high end (Grey Goose equivalent) for those wanting it neat or lightly sprinkled with mix.

Our budget had dropped by 30% since doing 6 months down south.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I did two winters in Cabo,Mexico.

Cost of a condo two bedroom 1000.00 US per month, insurance annual blue cross 250.00 , return flight 700.00 , internet was costing around 40.00 per month.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I would think you could rent a great 2-bed place in Panama, Mexico, etc. for about $1,500 per month. Tickets would be less than $2k down and back. That leaves a few thousand to per month to spend on food and entertainment. $10K should do it for up to 2 months per year but the seasoned pros like Daniel and others would know best here!

Fraser, we loved Costa Rica. Would love to go back. We were only there for 2 weeks.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Would really like to sub let our condo but not possible. We do plan on moving.

We (royal we) picked South America for next winter for a few reasons. We have always wanted to go back there after a short trip to Rio years ago. The currency is very attractive for us. Cost of living is low. Buenos Aires is near the top of my bucket list. We just hit enough aeroplan points to fly down, and fly down via Houston from Calgary which means we can avoid all of those pesky add on fees when we do an AC reward flight. After than we plan to cancel our CIBC Infinite card and switch to something better. Need to do a little 'work' on DW as she is not yet 'there' yet with this crazy idea. Could easily leave at New Years and return at Easter.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Our snowbirding accommodation costs us US$1200/month for 3 bedroom VRBO condo on beach. 
Medical insurance costs more and more as we age. About $900 this year for two of us in 70s. 
We drive to our destination so no air fares. 
What really costs, is 25-30 golf greenfees each. Actually at $1800 it is quite cheap because SC is off season. 
We eat out more than at home, but being off-season there are lots of 2for1 deals. 
If we chose Florida, our costs would be about double. Bahamas even a bit more (We have been to both). 
We are not sun-worshippers, but weather in SC can be a bit iffy in Jan/Feb. Still better than at home.

To sum up - Snowbirding will cost you whatever you choose to spend. We have spent $10-15k for our usual 2 1/2 months.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

You'll like Buenos Aires Fraser. Go to Mendoza if you can. _Some great wines there. _


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Will do.

I very much like South American merlots and most especially Malbecs. I am fortunate to live in a province where we have privatized liquer stores. We get a much better selection that we did when we lived in BC. Some of the bigger stores seem to bring in box car loads of the South American product at great sale prices. I say as I am sipping a glass of my favourite Chilean red.

We plan to start our research in earnest in April.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Same, with those wines fraser.

The food and wine pairing lunch here was very good. 
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attracti...de_Cuyo_Mendoza_Province_of_Mendoza_Cuyo.html


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Snowbirding can be very inexpensive depending on what your tastes are. 

A former colleague of mine from Winnipeg bought a fully furnished trailer (on a pad) in Phoenix sight unseen from someone in their church. Very, very inexpensive. One of those 60 or 70 footers with 2 bedrooms and attached verandah. They go down every year and love it. This year they went down, drove home for Christmas with family, then drove back down for several months. We stopped in to see them. Great trailer. Cost of living is much lower but probably the same now that our dollar is trashed.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99: By SC, I'm assuming you mean S. Carolina? We go FL all the time (St.Pete area), but you're right, it's gotten $$$.
Id be interested in more info on where exactly you go, where you stay, location etc. We've never been to SC , but it sounds interesting (for the record we're 60+, not golfers OR sun worshipers; enjoy eating out etc!) Any info you can provide or direct me to is appreciated. feel free to pm me. thanks!


----------



## celishave (May 8, 2010)

fraser said:


> Snowbirding can be very inexpensive depending on what your tastes are.
> 
> A former colleague of mine from Winnipeg bought a fully furnished trailer (on a pad) in Phoenix sight unseen from someone in their church. Very, very inexpensive. One of those 60 or 70 footers with 2 bedrooms and attached verandah. They go down every year and love it. This year they went down, drove home for Christmas with family, then drove back down for several months. We stopped in to see them. Great trailer. Cost of living is much lower but probably the same now that our dollar is trashed.


Is it something like these ones?

https://www.mhvillage.com/Mobile-Homes/Mobile-Homes-For-Sale.php?City=Phoenix&State=AZ


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Two of my brother in laws bought homes outright in USA for cash and they spend about $10,000 a year in upkeep costs with taxes etc,Another friend of mine rents a place in Florida for $800 USD a month ,about $2400 for health insurance and the cost to drive there.I think probably even going the cheaper route with exchange you would be $7000+ for a 4 month stay.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Last winter we left Jan 15 and flew to Ft Lauderdale. Did 2 weeks cruising in the Caribbean first and then went to south Texas to a large well equipped RV park where we rented a small RV for 2 months. Then we moved into my parents larger home in the same park for 2 weeks after they had left to go home, in exchange for some "chores". LOL. We had use of their car during the first 8 weeks and then slummed with neighbours several times when it was convenient to do some grocery shopping. We ate breakfast and lunch at home but went out to cheap places about 5 of 7 days a week. Following that we flew to New Orleans and took another 2 week cruise in the Caribbean which ended in Boston where we flew home from on April 24. ~100 days away, some of it luxury and some of it more basic all in just under $14K CDN

We will be home this winter as we just got back from a 5 week Asia trip and have a 7 week Europe trip planned starting in April.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

@RBull. That is an awesome life!


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

@avrex. Thanks. 

We're really enjoying the fruits of our labour and savings, like others on here. We feel very lucky.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Something to consider for those interested in mobile homes in parks, is that when real estate becomes valuable these parks often end up getting sold to developers and the landlord just hands out eviction notices.

A buddy of mine went to visit friends and when he arrived the whole park was standing in the streets talking about getting their notices that very morning. They were discussing where they were going to haul their trailers to and how much it was going to cost.

When the recession and housing crisis hit, some of the developers abandoned their plans. I remember a place in Florida called Briny Beach. It was sandwiched between the ocean and canal in an upscale area. Everyone was getting over a million dollars each for their lots (they owned them). That was in 2007.........just as the housing bubble started to unravel and credit dried up overnight.

http://onlineathens.com/stories/010707/business_20070107030.shtml#.VokirhUrKUk

The deal fell through but some of the people had already spent the big chunks of the money they didn't have yet and never got.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=12542851

There is a park in Punta Gorda, Florida where you can buy a share in the corporation and own the land. Decent prices there and you don't have to worry about being evicted.

http://www.alligatorpark.com/

Added........I used to look at their website quite often a few years ago, and there were pages and pages of trailers for sale from $35,000 and up. The lot was worth $24,000 so they were good deals.

As they only appear to have 1 trailer listed now at $69,000 it appears that the snowbirds are heading down there again.

In 2003 or so, I was offered a mobile home for free in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. A woman at work was trying to get rid of it for her mother. They didn't want to pay the land rent anymore.

Around the same time there were websites offering timeshare units for $1, just to take over the yearly financial obligations.

Real estate sure bounced around in the US over the years.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I am not a big manufactured home fan UNLESS you happen to own the dirt as well, ie no land rental fees.

We were amazed at the number of mobile home parks in the Phoenex area...Tucson as well. Miles and miles of them!


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd like to know more about how mobile home parks work.
I've seen ads for small 500 sq foot mobile homes listed for between 10k-20k in a mobile park.

It sounds like a cheap way to snowbird..... but what does that really get you.
Do you own the land beneath you? I'm guessing no.
Do you have to pay taxes or resort/maintenance fees? I'm guessing yes. 
The ads that I was looking at didn't seem to divulge that info.

It's seems difficult to get a handle on how much it would actually cost.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you mean Florida (though I suspect a lot of other US states operate in a similar fashion), my parents owned one for about ten years.

The market was dropping when they bought so they received the plot of land (had to pay property taxes on it) and the contents for $16K. Park fees had to be paid monthly where they were responsible for the trimming (not the grass cutting) for the months they weren't there.

The fees paid for grass cutting, repairs, maintaining the shuffle board courts, pool etc.

Then too, they wanted older people so it was written into the contracts that one could only rent to those 55+, even if it was family.


The mobile home owners blew it as the park owner who wanted to retire offered to sell the park to the owners. They didn't go for it so shortly after the new owners bought, park fees went up, services for the fees were cut and the rules were changed so that manager was hassling mobile home owners more.


Between that and a bad USD conversion rate (all fees/taxes are USD), they decided to sell. Problem was the market had dropped. If I recall correctly, the neighbours across the street from Barrie, ON made about $5K from selling contents and where they'd purchased for around $22K, they eventually sold the mobile home for $2K.


Bottom line is it is a lot like owning a condo where everything can be great, the board changes and then it's not so great. :biggrin:


It is also important to ask what the local laws are, the local structure (ex. despite owning the land, can the park itself be sold where the fees can be changed).


Cheers


*PS*

It was also funny how specific the local library was. My folks were used to being able to get a library card by showing id and mail with their address (ex. show Kitchener address, get a Kitchener public library card). When they went to the address city's library, a map was pulled out where the lot number was confirmed. The result was "you are across the creek putting you in another city ... pay $60 a year or better yet - go to the next city's library to get a library card for free".


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

avrex said:


> I'd like to know more about how mobile home parks work.
> I've seen ads for small 500 sq foot mobile homes listed for between 10k-20k in a mobile park.
> 
> It sounds like a cheap way to snowbird..... but what does that really get you.
> ...


There are lots of differences with mobile home parks. Sometimes there are also RVs allowed, or manufactured homes or all. My inlaws had a manufactured home in a park, my grandparents a mobile home and my parents a mobile home and I've been to all. 

Generally you don't own the land and pay a lot rental fee ( $ varies widely) which gives you access to park facilities, basic lawn maintenance etc. Taxes are paid to the county/city based on the home/outbuildings if any value. Sometimes it's a co-op or corporation type of situation where you are a land owner/stake holder in the overall facility. 
Ones you're seeing at $10-20K are not likely a place you'll be happy with -the unit itself, the park age and ownership details/facilities/location/rules & covenants/costs etc. Many things to consider. Lot rents might be $4K to $10K USD annually. With our dollar so low you're also getting much less value now. Best to rent and try some places out and get a real feel for it. I suspect with some of the ones for sale you could make those arrangements.


----------



## toolttime (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought a motor home and spend the winter in Palmsprings. I also use all summer at a lake. Gives me options when in Palmsprings to go to other places rather then having to be in1 place all the time. Food,fuel booze is a lot cheaper in U.S. Even with our low dollar.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesting ... I've always found fuel/booze cheaper in the US but food has been a mixed bag.


Cheers


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

If all goes well, my wife and I will winter in Thailand (Koh Tao) for 5 months starting in November 2016. I have already secured work as a dive master at my old dive school that pays about 20,000 baht/month. We found a one-bedroom beach bungalow nearby for about 9-10,000 Baht (around $350). Airfare from YVR, around $1,000 each, so $2,000. Local/Regional trips by bus/train: about $100/month. Renting a scooter cost about 200 baht/day but we can walk practically everywhere on the island and would rent occasionally on weekends, so I budget about $200/month for rental and gas. Food will likely be much lower than the $400/month we currently spend in Canada. The apartment has a kitchen where we can prepare breakfast and lunch, and go out for dinner, so I figure we would be at $200/month. Budgeted monthly expenses: $750 + air. I have the same budget for the following five winters in Taiwan, Spain/France/Portugal, Algeria/Morocco/Tunisia, Japan (Okinawa is very cheap), and Argentina/Paraguay where we will be staying with family and friend but pay for something reasonable to compensate.

All this depends on whether we can find a reliable person to take care of Gonzales the cat in exchange for staying for free in our Calgary condo (if we have not sold it) or BC house (if finished). If the cat-sitter doesn't materialize, we're getting a small VW or Delica camper and taking the cat on a road trip through the USA, Mexico and parts of Central America (it will be a bit of a headache at times especially because we like hiking and mountain biking and the cat doesn't appreciate those pursuits), with regular house-sitting and wwoofing/helpx gigs. I am working on the budget for this road trip.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

ykphil said:


> ....we like hiking and mountain biking and the cat doesn't appreciate those pursuits.


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

ykphil, that sounds very interesting. Maybe you can find a cat at a shelter somewhere that could appreciate the free traveling and those athletic pursuits! 

I know someone here who has spent several winter seasons in Thailand & Vietnam and they are going back next week. We were there for a very short duration recently and the area has me intrigued for a winter destination too. I'll have to get at it more seriously soon for 2017 winter.


----------



## ykphil (Dec 13, 2009)

RBull said:


> ykphil, that sounds very interesting. Maybe you can find a cat at a shelter somewhere that could appreciate the free traveling and those athletic pursuits!
> 
> I know someone here who has spent several winter seasons in Thailand & Vietnam and they are going back next week. We were there for a very short duration recently and the area has me intrigued for a winter destination too. I'll have to get at it more seriously soon for 2017 winter.


This is the management company I have been dealing with. They have units for all budgets. In my own experience and preference, given the fact that most of the time is spent outside or in water, a simple bungalow with a double bed, basic kitchen, private washroom, and fan, was perfect, the type I was renting when I did my dive courses, right on the beach, for 6000 baht/month back in 2008. It is possible to find cheaper, but it is easier to deal with a larger company than individuals, at least for the first few months.

http://buamanagement.com/rent/longterm-rentals-koh-tao/bungalows-for-rent


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Many thanks for the information ykphil.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

If it were not for a wedding in two weeks we would be in Thailand now. We leave in a month. This will be our third winter in Thailand/SE Asia. Wonderful country, wonderful people.

We are already thinking about next winter-the CAD will still be low. Looks like it will probably be South America. Reading Lonely Planet Argentina at the moment. Prices are right, currency is good, and the beaches are great. And several of the countries are high on our bucket list. We need to do it while we can still put up with the long air trips.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^You're living the dream. I hear you on the long flights thing too. Don't think I'll be doing those in my 70's if we're still fortunate to be traveling then. Let us know what you come up with in SA and I definitely would like to hear more about Thailand whenever /however you have time. 

I'm of the same mind with the CDN dollar and searching for places we're interested in and where our money goes far. I was in South America many years ago- all of it Rio de Janeiro when a beer cost me 9 cents there.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The other big plus that we did not expect was that we eat much healthier meals in Thailand and in other areas than we would in the US. None of this fries with everything, huge meals that we invariably split, etc. We started eating healthier food in Costa Rica a few years ago and continued. Now, we very seldom eat any processed food. Lots of fruit and salad, less meat. The pineapple that we pay $5. for in Calgary costs us $1 on the beach in Thailand or at the bottom of the road in Costa Rica! We eat one a day when we are there, two or three a week when we are in Canada.

One time, in Thailand, we were tempted to eat in a western style restaurant..complete with buffet. Too much meat, too much everything. We did not feel well for two days.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes food choices are good in Mexico too. Fresh mangos, papayas, pineapples, avocados, watermelons etc. and fresh vegetables that actually taste good (tomatoes in caprese salad) and cheap too.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Mexico is on our list big time. PV to be exact. It is the one place that we might consider buying but not until we have done a few rentals in the environs.

We almost view that we are travelling for 'free'. Three years ago we decided to keep our money and not buy a home in Calgary (after selling one). Real estate values have gone down, and will go down even more this winter despite what the Calgary Real Estate Board claims. So the money we are saving by renting, and by eventually spending less should we decide to buy, is more than offsetting our travel costs. We are considering asking our landlord for a rent decrease since rents have gone down appreciably over the past 12 months. I am enjoying being a renter after 37 years of home ownership.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

fraser said:


> We are considering asking our landlord for a rent decrease since rents have gone down appreciably over the past 12 months.


Your landlord's expenses have not decreased.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I do not really care about my landlord's expenses. Rents are market driven. I know it that it is currently cheaper to rent than buy. This is why we are renting at the moment.

When vacancy rates are low, rents go up. Nothing whatsoever to do with landlord's costs. No different that car rentals or cruise prices. 

My landlord may in fact give me a reduction if it means that the next renter he gets will certainly be at a lower rate than we currently pay. If not, we have the option of moving since we have no lease.

At the moment, rents are decreasing in Calgary, and are forecasted to decrease even further over the next six months. One realtor says that 51 percent of the condos for sale on MLS are vacant.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

fraser said:


> Mexico is on our list big time. PV to be exact. It is the one place that we might consider buying but not until we have done a few rentals in the environs.


We rented for 5 years in various places before buying and our rental experience totally changed what we wanted. We avoided the perpetual vacation ****** complexes. It has now been 7 years and we are amazed at how living in PV has reduced our annual budget for living. We can now exist with just our pensions and that makes the portfolio play money for our heirs and charity. I look at the current meltdown and shop for bargains. Total opportunism.

Of you are buying in the next few years, shop smart because many sellers think it is still 2006. And avoid new construction where prices are set by the developer. Shop in peso prices rather than USD. The peso has been pretty consistent between 11.7 and 12.6 for the 7 years we have owned.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We definitely want to avoid the places where the rest of 'the Sunday school picnic' stays.

We tend to be very opportunistic consumers/buyers. This has made our travel dollars go much further than they might otherwise have. Doubling down on this practice now that we are retired.

Our biggest expenses are travel costs and housing costs. Our attitude on the latter has changed so much since we sold after 36 plus years of ownership. It took about three years of successful condo rental experience to become less polyanna about home ownership and more opportunistic about the financial rewards of either renting or carefully timing and selecting a real estate purchase. 

Same goes for vacation homes. We saw quite a few disaster situations when we were in Costa Rica a few years ago.

I have no doubt that some of my spouses relatives cannot understand why we rent.....and this would not change even if they saw the rent/buy P&L in our city or for the type of accommodation we currently enjoy.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

All I know is don't snowbird in the Bahamas.

$10 drinks at restaurants, $80/day shitty old rental cars, super expensive gas and groceries... and those are in USD! Me and the lady just went for 8 nights and are $6k poorer now. Had a blast though...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

fraser said:


> I have no doubt that some of my spouses relatives cannot understand why we rent.....and this would not change even if they saw the rent/buy P&L in our city or for the type of accommodation we currently enjoy.


Yes we get that too. And then when we sublet our place for 5-6 months, they are amazed and I tell them that landlords are much more flexible than HOAs. Every year another $16-$25K to the budget because we are fussy. We could make $42K if we were willing to take more risks with our home.

(Being from Vancouver, I tell them that buying in Mexico makes sense at $200/sq.ft. while buying in Vancouver makes no sense at $1200/sq.ft.)


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

peterk said:


> All I know is don't snowbird in the Bahamas.
> 
> $10 drinks at restaurants, $80/day shitty old rental cars, super expensive gas and groceries... and those are in USD! Me and the lady just went for 8 nights and are $6k poorer now. Had a blast though...


I suppose it depends on where you go in Bahamas. But it is true that hotels and restaurants are expensive. But if you snowbird there, you can buy food and drinks at reasonable prices. Rentals are Probably similar to equivalents in Florida - $2000-$3000/month for a 2BR/2Ba beach house. We have friends who go there and we have been for 2-3 weeks at a time.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

We just returned from our five week holiday in huatulco Mexico. Total cost, air, spending, insurance, baggage, hotel and condo was $6000. Huatulco is a little pricier than the more common areas as it is isolated and hence items transported in are a little more money and airfare is more. We ate out a lot, spent one month in a condo and one week in the best boutique hotel right in the heart of town, like two holidays in one. We walked everywhere but cabs are super cheap here. Did buy lots of fruit from the markets but lie I said before we ate out often. I think we did pretty well budget wise.
Would. It have changed one thing....well, except for that one package of cut fruit form the little market the day before we left....oh, my I was sick!
Talking with some Canadians who had purchased left us glad we never did. As they say, buying is easy, selling is hard. And in the state if Oaxaca, and likely the rest of Mexico, there is a 25% tax on the total sale price of your property when you sell, so unless you plan to never sell I don't see that as a great investment....exterminators! high electricity costs! condo fees...we will rent unless we win the lottery.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I do not know anything about Mexican real estate. But we saw lots of places for sale in Costa Rica a few years ago.

Our insurance agent bought a condo in a great spot in Costa Rica ten years ago. She loves it. 

Her one issue is that the place was worth last year what she had paid 10 years previous. She believed that she had taken an opportunity loss. Not only did her investment not appreciate a dime, she paid condo fees (albeit low), operating costs, insurance, plus she had the risk of a condo assessment.

She recommended that we rent....at least based on that market and at that particular time.


----------

